# Aftermarket Spoiler



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

LSXHawk said:


> Saw another member post about this spoiler and picked it up. It’s not super aggressive, and adds some nice lines in back. Happy with it for the daily!


You have a full picture?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Nice and clean, looks kind of like the Gen 1 lip spoilers.


----------

